# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng - Hội An – Bà Nà

## anviettravel4

*Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng - Hội An – Bà Nà – Hà Nội*
Thời gian: 03 ngày/02 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bay

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Núi chúa Bà Nà - Biển Mỹ Khê                                  (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Xe và HDV Anviettravel đón Quý khách tại sảnh sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng. 
*Trưa*: Đến nơi, xe ôtô đón đoàn về ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Tiếp đó Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Đoàn khởi hành đến với khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi Chúa, với khí hậu tuyệt vời được ví như mùa xuân của nước Pháp. Du khách lên đỉnh Bà Nà bằng hệ thống cáp treo dài và có độ cao chênh lệch lớn nhất thế giới và ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng. Tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, Chùa Linh Ứng, Thích ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, Đỉnh nhà Rông, đỉnh Nghinh Phong, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu treo Bà Nà…Quý khách tự do thưởng thức rượu vang nho Bà Nà với hương vị vô cùng độc đáo và thơm ngon. Sau đó đoàn trở về TP. Đà Nẵng, qua cầu Thuận Phước - cây cầu treo vượt biển Cửa Hàn, dạo chơi tắm biển Mỹ Khê - bãi biển tuyệt đẹp của Miền Trung được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh.
*Tối*: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, dạo chơi tham quan thành phố: Cầu quay sông Hàn, trung tâm thương mại, khu phố ẩm thực, Coffe - Bar - Discotheque… Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Ngũ Hành Sơn - Di sản thế giới phố cổ Hội An                                 (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng, tiếp đó xe đón đoàn đi tham quan khu du lịch Ngũ Hành Sơn, thăm chùa Non Nước nằm trong hang động trên núi với nhiều nhũ đá tự nhiên, làng nghề điêu khắc đá, biển Non Nước. Tiếp đó đoàn đến với khu đô thị cổ Hội An - Di sản văn hóa thế giới.
*Trưa*: Đoàn ăn trưa tại Hội An, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Quý khách bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm phố cổ Hội An với các danh thắng như: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc cổ truyền thống lúc 15h15…, chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại khu di tích.
*Tối*: Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tối dạo chơi tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp của khu phố cổ về đêm soi mình bên dòng sông Hoài lịch sử từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm TK II và Việt Nam từ TK XVI. Kết thúc chương trình đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 03: Biển Sơn Trà - Hà Nội                                                                                (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách đi dọc *triền núi Bán đảo Sơn Trà viếng Linh Ứng Tự* - nơi có tượng Phật Bà cao 67m cao nhất Việt Nam, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng. 
*Trưa :* Đoàn nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều :* Đoàn mua sắm hàng hóa, đặc sản tại Siêu thị đặc sản Miền Trung. Tiếp đó xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Đà Nẵng trở về Hà Nội. Về đến sân bay Nội Bài - chia tay Quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chương trình sau.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH:* 
Khách sạn 2 sao: 3.150.000 VND
Khách sạn 3 sao: 3.450.000 VND
(Khởi hành hàng ngày - dành cho khách lẻ & ghép đoàn)
*Bao gồm:* 
• Xe ô tô đời mới, máy lạnh vận chuyển theo chương trình.
• Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn; Ăn trưa/tối: 
            + Từ 02 - 04 khách: 100,000đ/khách/bữa chính.
            + Từ 05 - 10 khách: 90,000đ/khách/bữa chính.
            + Từ: 11 khách trở lên: 80,000đ/khách/bữa chính.
• Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần) 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 - 3***  trung tâm thành phố: (hoặc tương đương;  02-03 người/phòng).
• Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm phục vụ đoàn.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù: 10.000.000 vnd/người/vụ 
• Vé cáp treo khứ hồi Bà Nà. 
• Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe từng ngày theo chương trình.
*Không bao gồm:* 
•  Vé máy bay  khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội
• Giá vé máy bay có thể sẽ giảm nếu Quý khách đặt tour sớm trước tối thiểu 2 tuần.
• Các chi phí cá nhân khách như: giặt là, đồ uống, điện thoại… 
• Phụ phí phòng đơn, 
• Thuế VAT.
*Lưu ý: * 
• Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi tính 15% giá tour . 
• Trẻ em từ 02 - 11  tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ ghép cùng bố mẹ) 
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.
*---------------------------*
*CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ:* 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH AN VIỆT (ANVIETTRAVEL)
Địa chỉ: 441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.6674.0888 / 0948.650.818 (Mr. Thành)
Mobile:       0943.636.726 / 0948.650.818  (Ms. Hà)
Yahoo:        sale1_anviettravel
Email:         anviettravel.04@gmail.com  /  Website: www.anviettravel.vn


*Chúc Quý khách một chuyến đi vui vẻ !*

----------

